

Yahoo open-sources Kafka Manager for Kafka cluster management - fangjin
http://yahooeng.tumblr.com/post/109994930921/kafka-yahoo

======
Xorlev
Nothing that couldn't be done before with the CLI, but the visualization is
nice for unbalanced leadership/assignments.

It's also really nice not to have to generate my own assignments.

Maybe I'll contribute a tool to do other helpful tasks such as adding
replication to a topic when developers create topics with no replication.

------
ConSeannery
I got an initial

[error] k.m.ApiError - error : Ask timed out on
[ActorSelection[Anchor(akka://kafka-manager-system/), Path(/user/kafka-
manager)]] after [1000 ms]

But then I waited for a bit (Updating internal state...?) and hit refresh and
it worked. Also it didn't just pick up my cluster from zookeeper, had to click
"Add cluster" and enter zookeeper deets before it showed. This is probably
expected behaviour, just a heads up to others.

------
hiralp
Yes, the initial request into play framework initializes the whole
application, which is why you get the time out on first request.

The zkhost configuration you performed was for the kafka manager application
itself, since it stores state in Zookeeper. Once started, you did the right
thing by adding a cluster.

------
pkolonay
Looks like it could be a useful tool. Is this version expected to work with
the release 0.8.2.0 (besides the beta version listed in the dropdown?)

I have a single cluster of two brokers (no topics yet) but it does not show up
in the manager after creating a cluster pointing to my zk... suggestions? I am
using kafka 0.8.2.0 release version.

~~~
pkolonay
Oops... The reason the cluster was not displaying was because I left the node
name off the zookeeper url. Originally I just had hostname:2181 but should
have been hostname:2181/kafka. So far seems to be working well.

------
egypturnash
This headline makes me giggle. I can't stop imagining a bored bureaucrat
managing a group of depressed writers trapped in endless labyrinths of rules.

~~~
krick
Yeah… It always seemed like a weird name for a messaging system. Was there any
explanation _why_?

~~~
biot
Perhaps it's meant to convey that, unlike the story, the system _can_ deliver
"A Message From the Emperor".

~~~
mesofile
I could see the project leads finding the following quote relevant to their
software's messaging-focused design, in the wry Unix tradition that calls
services _daemons_ and so on:

"They were given the choice between becoming kings or the couriers of kings.
In the manner of children, they all wanted to be couriers. As a result, there
are only couriers. They gallop through the world shouting to each other
messages that, since there are no kings, have become meaningless. Gladly would
they put an end to their miserable existence, but they dare not, because of
their oaths of service."

------
srangwal
Just dockerized it: [https://github.com/srangwal/kafkamanager-
docker](https://github.com/srangwal/kafkamanager-docker)

------
SEJeff
Great stuff. Can't wait to see how well this plays with Kafka running under
Mesos.

~~~
hiralp
Kafka manager uses Zookeeper for all information, doesn't know what container
is being used to run Kafka.

